# In what ways has your vizsla changed your life?



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I think about this often and thought it'd be interesting to hear your perspectives.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We used to sleep in ......A LOT! ;D


----------



## Marion (Aug 8, 2011)

Agreed! I used to sleep in, a lot a lot. Now we're up by 7 every morning. I'm still not used to it- and because of it.. even with a puppy my house is ALWAYS clean.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with the sleeping in! I am up at 6 every morning to take Mac for his walk. I have to say it has made us more organized having a puppy. Everything tends to be arranged around when he needs his food his sleep his play his exercise, but some how it has brought us more happiness then I ever could have imagined! I would never go back even when defending the sofa, or getting play bitten I am still full of love for the little fella.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html

Above post shows how it changed ours.

Happy trails,

Rod a.k.a redbirddog


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Rod, 
you said it perfectly! I am looking to trade my sportier car for a compact SUV soon. My boyfriend and I went to Europe a few yrs ago on vacation while this time we drove to the appalachian mtns with our vizsla puppy just to share in his pleasure of the outdoors. I agree with the others- I haven't been able to sleep in AT ALL in the past 5 months. While I'd love to sleep in a little every once in a while, my house (similar to you others) has gotten much more organized. In certain ways, my life has gotten more structured (I needed it!).

My puppy has taught me the best lessons in patience, in being a benevolent leader, learning to communicate with someone/or something who doesn't speak the same language, and has softened my heart by 100x. I laugh much more than I ever have and I get joy out of the simplest things. Then there's that added element of having an elite athlete sharing the same roof.... there's so much to see and do with the little guy. Life is great.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

I also agree with what everyone else has said so far and would add that I'm a very shy/introverted person - complete opposite of my vizsla.

He's taught me to have more confidence in myself and has given me that little extra push to speak to others whether it be to tell them about the breed or to apologize for some shenanigans he's gotten into.

He is my sunshine and my heart!

p.s. regarding sleep - it gets better; if you can hang in there and continue training, you will be rewarded tenfold!


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

We would have to certainly agree on the lack of sleep part. More so with Marissa then myself as I'm a morning person and Marissa is a night owl. It was never a big issue, because now Marissa and I are normally asleep by 11:30 PM or midnight.  

Also definitely have to agree about the organization. We are very clean people, but having Dax around we've had to really reorganize and be more assertive with how things are around the house. 

Mentally, Dax has certainly taught us to be patient, consistent and staying optimistic even when times are frustrating. I personally feel that Dax has also made Marissa & I more open with each other in terms of communication, not that it was ever an issue! But now it seems we can truly just talk about anything. 

With the 2 weeks of having Dax around, the little guy has certainly changed our life... for the best!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I do agree with what everyone else has said, but... since I've always had at least one dog, my life hasn't really changed. I like it, and wouldn't want it any other way!! ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dogs in general or just Vizsla dogs?

*Short answer*: Sam and us socialize more compared to my GSD.

===============

*Long answer*: Living with Sam (V) and Lucifer (GSD) have done what no doctor or gym was able.

Left the gym 11 years ago the day a friend of mine asked if I could pet-sit his German Shepherd pup (3 months old) while he and he's family go on a weeks vacation. We got along rather well and ended up taking over the pup (5 months old) once his wife decided the dog was too much for their kids. Because Lucifer was perceived as powerful breed we were not allowed to enter dog parks and many times people would cross the street when we approached. Menacing, not a bad image to nurture.

This changed once we got Sam (our V). Every kid, and most dog owners were interested in meeting, touching and just plain looking at Sam's face (the ears in particular). Sam sits (without me asking) and waits for most dogs to approach. He learned this from a Golden named Sonic. He also learned to seek out and roll around dead animals from Jack Russel named Jack. He has many other disgusting habits, looks can be deceiving ;D In contrast, Lucifer loved children and never lunged at them but must parents were weary. Sam likes to ambush them, waiting patiently until the kids are close enough. 
So these days most our walks end up as Sam and us socializing.


Thank you for asking,
Julius


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Crazy said:


> We used to sleep in ......A LOT! ;D



I was never too big on sleeping in, but used to love my afternoon naps!


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, I use to have an amazing piece of technology called a Blackberry, that gave me access to all kinds of wonderful information. I also use to have remote controls, that operated my audio/visual equipment. I am now on day 3 of being cut off from the outside world. I'm just wondering when she will find a way to take out my electricity and/or indoor plumbing. ;D I don't care. She's worth it....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Well, I use to have an amazing piece of technology called a Blackberry, that gave me access to all kinds of wonderful information. I also use to have remote controls, that operated my audio/visual equipment. I am now on day 3 of being cut off from the outside world.


I guess you didn't get the warning label with your Vizsla.

WARNING: I am now the most important thing in your world. Do not attempt to be distracted with other things. OBEY THE VIZSLA.

Happy trails.

redbirddog


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Boone taught me that life is taken at full speed, how to train a dog, hunt birds and keep it all in perspective.

From Silkcut I learned to treat each person as a friend you hadn't seen in years, each and every time you saw them.

From Rush I learned that we all have limitations, but can excel inside of those boundries.

Tika has been teaching me quiet patience, and that yes, girl dogs are a little different than boys.

Gunnr has taught me that I don't know as much as I thought I did about Vizslas.

Basically they have taught me how to approach life on a daily basis.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe Vizsla's will change your life to the extent that you'll let them. Which means investing the time putting your dogs needs before your own at times and this may reward you with positive changes in your life. Axel has made me more calmer, more patient, sense of humor is priceless at times, met alot of doggy friends who I go for walks with, physical fitness is extremely consistent and ongoing, I have experienced new adventours hiking trails, spending more time going for walks with my wife, alway's having someone to greet you at the door when you come home.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I love this thread ;D

Ditto on the sleeping in.

Merc has also made my life muddier, smellier and hairier 

All of which I happily accept because he has also shown me that no matter how much yesterday sucked, today should be greeted at top speed with a full body tail wag because life is wonderful.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

here here Mercutio!!

Holly also makes me laugh so much especially when she is trying to catch flies


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I love these responses! I tried to clean my house to the nines this weekend for my parent's visit and when they walked in my room, my mom said, "it smells like dog in here," and I thought, "well, a dog lives here!" and the happiest, most fun little guy ever. Dog smell, mud, and hair is a small price to pay!

Mattgbox- sometimes I feel like I have a dog AND a cat in one because of the hunting bugs. I love it. I live in Texas where cockroaches are the size of small chihuahuas, and since getting my dog, I don't mind them nearly as much because I get to see my dog hunt em down!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I tried to clean my house to the nines this weekend for my parent's visit and when they walked in my room, my mom said, "it smells like dog in here," and I thought, "well, a dog lives here!"


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

First found this list of things for people who visit our home on this forum a couple weeks back. I modified to our two dogs.

Funny about the hunting cockroaches.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Kaylee hunts flys...she is obsessed with them. It's a hoot to watch. I'm sure she'll grow out of it she is only 6.5 mos old.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

my Holly is 7.5 years old and she has not grown out of hunting flies or butterflies when we are out in the forest.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Its just like adding 3rd kid into the mix. We wen through the wakeful nights, the needing to be cuddled, the crying, the poop and pee everywhere..... pretty much same as a kid. Heck I even had to pay for the dog to take a class, just like I pay for my kids 

The one thing the dog does that is different from my kids is he actually listens to me . My kids not so much ha ha. 

Beyond the kid comparisons, he's made my life a little busier, but I'll take it.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper has made my life more social! And, admittedly, dirtier, busier, financially poorer, and sleepier.

But truly, having an active dog forces you to get out of the house on walks, trips to the park, to classes...and you meet tons of people, and best of all, people who have the same passion for their dog as you. I've made some amazing friends at our local dog park (one, in fact, who has done a better job remembering my birthday than some very close, and very long-term, friends!). Between the new friends and the love and companionship of my dog, I'll happily take on those last four "negative" changes.


----------

